# Alutech Wildsau dh schlecht oder einfach nur sau schlecht



## Pulvertoastmann (26. September 2009)

Kann man schliesen falls gewollt alles geklärt 

Grüße Pulvertoastmann


----------



## KONA_pepe (26. September 2009)

Darf man überhaupt alle Varianten benutzen bei dem? Bei nem Kolleg sin die verschiedenen Einbaumöglichkeiten vom Dämpfer teils etwas komisch bzw. so kann keine Sau das Teil fahren. Ich finde, es sollte wenn schon sinnvole Verstellmöglichkeiten geben statt 371839, die teilweise keinen Sinn machen. Es ist ein aktueller Pudel DH.

Das die Teile bei der Demontage schwer runter gehen, ist normal. Es muss ja alles fest sitzen und so wenig wie möglich flexen. Bei nem Kona hockste mal gern ne Stunde dran, um die Schwinge zu demontieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (26. September 2009)

Und wieder ein Fall von sinnfreiem Gelaber. Vermutlich zu viel "Ren & Stimpy" geguckt was?


----------



## Ope (26. September 2009)

Ich versteh's nicht ganz ....
Die Schwinge ist zu eng und du hast zur Lösung des Problems dann Unterlegscheiben benutzt???
Das ist der Widerspruch in sich .....
Wenn du es hast pulvern lassen wird der Rahmen erwärmt und kann sich dabei auch verziehen ..... die wenigsten Pulverbeschichter wissen wie man Rahmen richtig behandelt ....
Waren alle Lagersitze frei von Pulverlack?
Jedenfalls ist die Enge der Schwinge kein Zeichen schlechter Qualität.
Das mit den vielen Einstelloptionen ist wohl war, allerdings steht in den Manuals welche Löcher verwendet werden dürfen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. September 2009)

also ich weiss jetzt nicht was das gebrabel über den schlechten service soll. hab damals eine dickere feder benötigt welche auch nicht in den rahmen gepasst hat, hab mich an den jü gewandt und der hat mir den rahmen kostenfrei umgeändert damit ich die stärkere feder fahren kann. vlt. wendest du dich mal an den beschichter der offensichtlich schuld an dem übel hat, wie ope bereits beschrieben hat. und außerdem hast du die karre gebraucht gekauft, wer weiss was in der zeit zwischen produktion und deinem 2nd hand kauf so alles passiert ist mit dem rahmen. deine aufregung ist in meinen augen sehr albern.


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. September 2009)

Oh mann, da wird der Rahmen demontiert und lackiert und hinterher beschwert man sich darüber, dass die Teile nicht mehr optimal passen! Geht's noch?! Da hat doch offensichtlich der Lackierer/Beschichter nicht ordentlich gearbeitet. 
Zum Service: Meine Erfahrung bei J. Schlender waren durchweg positiv. Technische Antworten per Email kamen in Windeseile, guter Telefonkontakt, alle Fragen werden ausführlich beantwortet, gute Tipps, immer freundlich,...
Wende dich mal an deinen Pulverbeschichter und zieh' hier mal nicht so 'ne Show ab. 
Kiwi.


----------



## WildsauHardride (27. September 2009)

Entweder hat dein Beschichter schlechte arbeit geleistet, oder du hast einfach keinen Plan...
Als ich meine Alutech Wildsau demontiert habe, ging alles bestens raus und nach dem lackieren, auch ohne Probleme wieder rein.

Was du über den Sevice von Alutech sagst, passt auch einfach nicht zu der Firma...Wenn ich Probleme hatte oder was repariert werden musste, waren die Jungs von Alutech, immer sehr freundlich.
Der Jü. beantwortet mails immer schnell und hat mir zB. bei einer Reparatur einen super Preis gemacht.



Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. September 2009)

Pulvertoastmann schrieb:


> Als ich das erte mal die Wildsau dh sah wusste ich welches Bike ich will.
> 
> Gesagt getahn ein Jahr später hatte ich mir eins Gebraucht gekauft.
> 
> ...



MfG
Stefan


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. September 2009)

Kann auch nur dazu sagen, dass ich mir keinen besseren Service vorstellen kann. Ich glaube Jürgen ist immer ansprechbar und hat immer ein ein offenes Ohr für seine Kunden und wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat es noch nie versucht


----------



## Pulvertoastmann (27. September 2009)

Und Feddisch


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (27. September 2009)

Pulvertoastmann schrieb:


> Also erstens der Beschichter ist eine Große Firma die Flugzeugteile und so was Beschichten da sind nur Profis am werk.
> Und beim auseinander bauen gabs ja diese probleme schon.
> Das mit den unterlegscheiben musst du machen sonst sitzt die schinge auf den äußeren rand des Lagers auf und das kann dann nicht funkionieren ach so und die waren von werk aus schon drinne.
> 
> ...



Bestimmt werden sich alle hier nach der ausführlichen Beschreibung der Murkserei um den Rahmen streiten.

PS: Der Service von Alutech-Jürgen war immer absolut vorbildlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. September 2009)

Pulvertoastmann schrieb:


> Ich werd am besten das rad verkaufen.
> Also falls jemand Interresse hat an einem alutech wildsau dh team rahmen mit Dhx5 Dämpfer und neuem Steuersatz kann sich bei mir melden. ACh lager sind alle von skf auch die Lenkopflager.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht wird ein andere damit Glücklich



ich biete dir symbolische 5 euros!


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. Juni 2010)

Alles nur Blasen.....
gibt kein besseres bike , und keinen besseren service als alutech...


----------



## sundayrides (22. Juli 2010)

jo!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (22. Juli 2010)

gibts wohl mondraker z.B.! 
aber jeder wie er mag *duck-und-weg*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Juli 2010)

Elende Thread-Necros.

@nobeernofear:
So fix wie du deinen Pudel wieder verkloppt hast stell ich nicht mal ein Fahrwerk komplett zusammen. Ich glaube du pauschalisierst hier Müll zusammen. Wo der Pudel da war war er für dich auch das beste Rad der Welt. Kanns sein dass ein Rad dann das "Beste" ist wenn es deins ist?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## NoBeerForFear (23. Juli 2010)

hab nie gesagt das der pudel schlecht war. 
ich find immernoch das es ein super bike war nur stieß mir der service von nicolai(g-boxx) ziemlich sauer auf. über 3,5 monate warte zeit bei nem garantiefall und dann immer nur pampige antworten.
mir wurd immer gesagt "noch 2 wochen dann is aufjeden fertig" ich hab dann immer nach 3 wochen angerufen und gefragt wo denn die g-boxx bleibt worauf ich dann die gleiche antwort wie zuvor bekommen hab-.-*
aber der absolute oberhammer war als nicolai meinen radhändler gefragt hat warum ich denn so eine nervensäge sei und die so stressen würde und das ich glück hätte das die die g boxx jetzt rausschicken weil die am überlegen waren die noch ne woche länger liegen zu lassen um mich zu ärgern.

naja die haben wohl nicht damit gerechnet das mein fahrradhändler mein nachbar ist und mir das verklickert hat.
und mit so einer firma wollt ich nichts mehr zu tun haben, pech das die g-boxx im pudel steckte. 
deshalb : direkt zum verkauf reingestellt und mondraker bestellt.

hat also alles nichts mit alutech zu tun sondern nur mit kaka nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

